# Two men executed for preaching and street witnessing in the states



## T.A.G. (Feb 5, 2010)

Two men preaching religion shot to death in Boynton Beach

BOYNTON BEACH — Jeriah Woody executed two men who made the mistake of preaching religion to the 18-year-old, a witness has told police.

Woody, who turned himself in to Boynton Beach police Wednesday, is charged with two counts of first-degree murder in the Saturday night deaths of Stephen Ocean, 23, and Tite Sufra, 24, near the Boynton Beach city library.

He was expected to be taken to the Palm Beach County Jail later today and have a bond hearing Thursday. Boynton Beach spokeswoman Stephanie Slater said this afternoon he was still being questioned and she would not immediately provide information about a motive. 

Not sure if this is what it looks like for we do not know the motive nor their religion but we should keep our eye on this.


----------

